# Oilfield designs? Where to buy



## aharris940 (Jul 17, 2012)

HELLO !!! I own a small shirt business. I use vinyl and make my own designs right now but would like to expand and find some already made transfers. My main focus of designs is oilfield stuff. If you guys know of any places that have made transfers to buy please let me know! Any help would be appreciated on where to direct me to any oilfield designs ! Also any cool graphics to use ?
Thank you !!
Ashley


----------

